# NW Meet - 30th Oct 2016



## Prkns (Oct 9, 2016)

Had a cracking day out with a few members (and non members) today... Here's a few photos from the first NW Meet :buffer:

If there's any that people might want, just drop me a message and i'll send you the high resolution versions. They're in the order that i shot them, so i apologise for the lack of organisation!

I've also not put a description with them because there about 50 here (sorry about the overload) 

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Fantastic photos :thumb:

Great day we raised over £100 for the community project and really nice to put some faces to names


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Gr8 pics porkns :wave:, (guess my Robin Unreliant just wasn't interesting enough )


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Gr8 pics porkns :wave:, (guess my Robin Unreliant just wasn't interesting enough )


Rrrrrrr :lol::lol:.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> Rrrrrrr :lol::lol:.


I'll meet your Rrrrr and raise it with a Meow! Stalking isn't illegal on my island- This girl's lovin-it :argie:
Yes! You can tell Claire you've pulled (at last :wave


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Had a great day today. Met some fab guys and girls. Nice turn out for Huftys first Northwest Meet. Hope it gets bigger and bigger as it is for a great cause. This would be a great start for any newbies to get hands on and have a go at machine polishing and lots of other aspects of detailing. So make sure you come along the next time.

Got a few photos but my camera skills are not as good as Prkns , big thank you to him for teaching me how to you my camera in the end..






















































Suds..lol








The three Amigos













Urrrr what. Lol












Ehh Hufty where was my scouse !!!!! I missed it lol


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Great pics fella, you are a half decent bloke for a scouser. Punching above your weight fella with Mrs C, a detailing wife is rare. 

You should seen the pan of scouse it was huge, everyone will be eating it till xmas :lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Great pics fella, you are a half decent bloke for a scouser. Punching above your weight fella with Mrs C, a detailing wife is rare.
> 
> You should seen the pan of scouse it was huge, everyone will be eating it till xmas :lol:


I can't believe we missed the scouse

Anyway your not bad as well, being a manc


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyway your not bad as well, being a manc[/QUOTE]
I see a Bromance forming- guess my meow fell on deaf ears- oh well never thought i would be thrown over for a Manc 😩 
Dont come running to me next time u break ur leg 😭


----------



## Prkns (Oct 9, 2016)

Your photos look great Chongo... Glad i could help out a little bit! Great to meet you and Mrs C


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Prkns said:


> Your photos look great Chongo... Glad i could help out a little bit! Great to meet you and Mrs C


Same here mate:thumb: what was that shop again:thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Is it just me? - Does Hufty remind anyone else of a film star?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

suds said:


> Is it just me? - Does Hufty remind anyone else of a film star?


Let's have the punchline then ?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

suds said:


> guess my Robin Unreliant just wasn't interesting enough )


Here you go Scuds...










Thouroughly enjoyed it!

Wish I could have stayed longer... missed out on Lobby... mmmm Lobby!



Ps did I win the raffle?


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Hufty said:


> Let's have the punchline then ?


NOT TALKING TO YOU NO MORE- you stole my boyf (although to be fair he thought i was a girl. And a young one at that &#55357;&#56449;


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks a good meet right on my doorstep and I was in Wales Marshaling on the WRC. I'll make sure i'm there for the next one :thumb:

Michael


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Forsh said:


> Here you go Scuds...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaw thanks Neil- u now my BFF 👍No lobby scouse for anyone- think Huffers scoffed the lot. Sorry but I won all the prizes but Only cos i bribed people but it was all in agood cause (mine) so thats OK..


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

MY unreliant looks like da dogz nethers 😎NO?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

simpsons ! said:


> I'll make sure i'm there for the next one :thumb:
> 
> Michael


yeh man its a good laugh and a great chat  very chilled out as well


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

suds said:


> u now my BFF 👍


Me? your BFF? shuks! I have a friend!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> MY unreliant looks like da dogz nethers 😎NO?


Definitely up there with the best


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Forsh said:


> Me? your BFF? shuks! I have a friend!


Just realised- now we got one each... its like we're in sync- made to fit. SCARY 😜


----------



## Prkns (Oct 9, 2016)

Also... i didn't forget you either suds 










Sitting pretty... looking all shades of cool on the gravel


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

simpsons ! said:


> Looks a good meet right on my doorstep and I was in Wales Marshaling on the WRC. I'll make sure i'm there for the next one :thumb:
> 
> Michael


Thanks for the donation Michael


----------



## Prkns (Oct 9, 2016)

And before it's mentioned... i didn't forget Forsh either


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Prkns said:


> Also... i didn't forget you either suds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave thank u- my robin unreliant immortalised. Now i got 2 BFFs 😄


----------



## Prkns (Oct 9, 2016)

You're very welcome suds! You just need it printed on a massive 10ft canvas for your wall now and then you're sorted


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Dave thank u- my robin unreliant immortalised. Now i got 2 BFFs 😄


Your car is a credit mate:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Prkns said:


> You're very welcome suds! You just need it printed on a massive 10ft canvas for your wall now and then you're sorted


He only lives in a 2ft by 2ft shed on some tiny island :lol: best getting it printed on a stamp.:wave:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> Your car is a credit mate:doublesho:thumb:


My robin unreliant Came first in the over 50s &#55357;&#56835; - I'm so proud &#55357;&#56904;Still waiting for my prize though &#55357;&#56873; (I told them the 4th wheel was a spare and cars over 50 get fatter just like humans- thought i got away with it?)


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

suds said:


> Now i got 2 BFFs 😄


2 timin' Ho! 

Anyway are you home yet? or posting using Free Wiffy at the services?

:driver:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> He only lives in a 2ft by 2ft shed on some tiny island :lol: best getting it printed on a stamp.:wave:


Meow! Right next ferry im coming over to get Tom's liver back. FYI its a much sought after bijou beach front residence big enough to swing any cat &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Prkns said:


> And before it's mentioned... i didn't forget Forsh either


Cheers P ! Great pic!

I think its about time I put my other plate back on as it's been a while now since plod pulled me for this one...


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Forsh said:


> 2 timin' Ho!
> 
> Sorry- i gave @hongo (see i cant bring myself to say the 'C' word ever again) the best weeks of my life an he through me over cos he likes em younger (and ok i turned out to be a matcho muscular bloke). So its my turn to Well in short GUILTY


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyway are you home yet? or posting using Free Wiffy at the services?

:driver:[/QUOTE]
Just got in😴 Feeling bit sick after a rough crossing but day off tomorfow so 😁


----------



## BlueMikey (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks a good meet! Where was the location?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

BlueMikey said:


> Looks a good meet! Where was the location?


Chorley mate:thumb: Hufty might be doing another one just before Christmas, but am sure he will let everyone know soon:thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

A big thank you to all the nice guys and gals yesterday 👏 Am still feeling sick after last nights ferry crossing (it was so rough!) an i got a few aches and pains from being thrown around but i still have a warm glow from all the high praises you guys gave me yesterday- i was humbled, thank you all so much. 😇


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

BlueMikey said:


> Looks a good meet! Where was the location?


Defo worth attending the next one Mikey- a couple of guys turned out to be world renowned experts attending under pseudonyms- very decent down to earth blokes they were too- so helpful and one was very very good looking 😎


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Sud's must be talking about you Hufty:argie::lol::lol:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Prkns said:


> And before it's mentioned... i didn't forget Forsh either


and I notice a distinct lack of mini shots!...










and lest not forget OvEr_KiLLs Seat


----------



## Prkns (Oct 9, 2016)

Ha ha... i thought my MINI was clean until everything else turned up!

Need to step my game up for next time!


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

And laters I might reveal who the famous detailer was, oooooh!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Mrs C is a famous detailer around these parts!


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Forsh said:


> Mrs C is a famous detailer around these parts!


Forsh you're such a liar- the lovely Mrs C would never go near your parts


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

mrs c can clean my car any day  hehe your mini is clean mate and thanx for the pic of the seat i know it might not look anything special but ive tried to make it a bit different


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> mrs c can clean my car any day  hehe your mini is clean mate and thanx for the pic of the seat i know it might not look anything special but ive tried to make it a bit different


Soon as I spoke to u I thought "he's a Charmer" :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

chongo said:


> Sud's must be talking about you Hufty:argie::lol::lol:


I'll take the compliment need all I can get these days :doublesho


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I-am-so-gutted-I-missed-this..... Next time, I only live 15 mins away too...


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

neilb62 said:


> I-am-so-gutted-I-missed-this..... Next time, I only live 15 mins away too...


Join the poll Neil (separate thread) - you might win a royal feed at the next meet :thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

"And laters I might reveal who the famous detailer was, oooooh!""
OK- you knew he was special cos he had that calm authoritive air about him- but he was incredibly humble and down to earth, a real gentleman! I know my hearing is fading but it was the soft American accent and his passion for American cars and all things "auto" that caught my attention. Well as soon as the 'penny dropped' so did my bottom jaw cos he was clearly a 'geek' about all things 'auto'-and then he introduced himself as 'Mike'! 
WTF! I said "it's you isn't it"and he confirmed it was 'himself' OMG! But I'm sworn to secrecy cos he spends all his life being the centre of attention at big shows worldwide signing thousands of autographs- Mike really enjoys coming to small events where he can be himself without all the razzmatazz of being on show. 
He may love all things auto, he may be a geek, his name is Mike but I will NEVER betray his confidence. And in the true nature of real experts he continues to learn something new every day- he really appreciated my tips on how to use 'johnsons baby oil'. I'm just pleased I could be of help- his gratitude was humbling, sorry I'm getting a bit emotional now, but if any of you good people need the benefit of my advice- IT COSTS £ (although I do accept pen pally money) God Bless


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Suds have you been drinking that stuff you won in the raffle ?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Ps if you are I know a good treatment centre with forum discount.


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

Looks like you alll had a good time! Hopefully next time I'll not be working..


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

suds said:


> "And laters I might reveal who the famous detailer was, oooooh!""
> OK- you knew he was special cos he had that calm authoritive air about him- but he was incredibly humble and down to earth, a real gentleman! I know my hearing is fading but it was the soft American accent and his passion for American cars and all things "auto" that caught my attention. Well as soon as the 'penny dropped' so did my bottom jaw cos he was clearly a 'geek' about all things 'auto'-and then he introduced himself as 'Mike'!
> WTF! I said "it's you isn't it"and he confirmed it was 'himself' OMG! But I'm sworn to secrecy cos he spends all his life being the centre of attention at big shows worldwide signing thousands of autographs- Mike really enjoys coming to small events where he can be himself without all the razzmatazz of being on show.
> He may love all things auto, he may be a geek, his name is Mike but I will NEVER betray his confidence. And in the true nature of real experts he continues to learn something new every day- he really appreciated my tips on how to use 'johnsons baby oil'. I'm just pleased I could be of help- his gratitude was humbling, sorry I'm getting a bit emotional now, but if any of you good people need the benefit of my advice- IT COSTS £ (although I do accept pen pally money) God Bless


So was it mike for auto geek ?


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Amazing photos OP. Looked like a good do!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks like it was a cracking day and great to see all sexes and ages there!  

Shame I am isolated away up here in Glasgow, be nice to put faces to names


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> "And laters I might reveal who the famous detailer was, oooooh!""
> OK- you knew he was special cos he had that calm authoritive air about him- but he was incredibly humble and down to earth, a real gentleman! I know my hearing is fading but it was the soft American accent and his passion for American cars and all things "auto" that caught my attention. Well as soon as the 'penny dropped' so did my bottom jaw cos he was clearly a 'geek' about all things 'auto'-and then he introduced himself as 'Mike'!
> WTF! I said "it's you isn't it"and he confirmed it was 'himself' OMG! But I'm sworn to secrecy cos he spends all his life being the centre of attention at big shows worldwide signing thousands of autographs- Mike really enjoys coming to small events where he can be himself without all the razzmatazz of being on show.
> He may love all things auto, he may be a geek, his name is Mike but I will NEVER betray his confidence. And in the true nature of real experts he continues to learn something new every day- he really appreciated my tips on how to use 'johnsons baby oil'. I'm just pleased I could be of help- his gratitude was humbling, sorry I'm getting a bit emotional now, but if any of you good people need the benefit of my advice- IT COSTS £ (although I do accept pen pally money) God Bless


You should of booked in yourself, you nutter:lol::lol:

So come on then who is this mysterious person be


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Hufty said:


> Suds have you been drinking that stuff you won in the raffle ?


OK fair cop- that wheel cleaner ain't neutral. You guys clearly didn't recognise what a sensitive, passionate , warm-hearted soul I am


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Hufty said:


> So was it mike for auto geek ?


Damn good lookie-likely if it .... :doublesho you know I've vowed :spam:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> You should of booked in yourself, you nutter:lol::lol:
> 
> So come on then who is this mysterious person be


Hey you- I'm not the one wearing a white back-to-front nightie


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Hey you- I'm not the one wearing a white back-to-front nightie


:lol::lol: very good


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Hufty said:


> Ps if you are I know a good treatment centre with forum discount.


Err is that the one that doesn't serve scouse until after everyone has left?


----------

